# whisker biscuit ok for finger shooting?



## jbush (May 23, 2008)

I'll be purchasing a new hoyt 737 or vantage x7 before next seaon and want to give finger shooting a try. I was wondering if a whisker biscuit deluxe would work shooting fingers. If not any suggestions on a good rest to use.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

A WB is OK for fingers if the bow is tuned, and you have a fairly good loose. But to start with I would go for a flipper rest and button as this will give you far more adjustability and better clearance for the flexing that an arrow does when coming off a finger shot bow. Have a look at www.wernerbeiter.com click on 'english' then downloads and have a look at the high speed vidoes and you cansee the way an arrow flexes and think . All that will have to go through the WB.


----------



## cap61 (Aug 14, 2007)

I use a bisquit with feathers and love the way it shoots. Easy to tune and set up--idiot proof! I shoot a Hoyt Defiant Legacy, 44 inches long with a 7 1/2 inch brace height and command cams. I have my only robin hood with this setup, and it was with carbon CX arrows and 4 inch feathers. I won't say I shoot bullet holes, but hitting the end of another arrow is pretty good evidence. Never have to worry about the arrow coming off the rest during my draw either. Some like them, some don't.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I've shot everything from a biscuit to a drop-away, and killed deer with all, and all WILL WORK, BUT!! If I were going to TRY finger shooting I would start out with a rest designed for finger shooting. Like a Freeflyte, Freeflyte and plunger, flipper springie. Get that shooting well, and practice with it. Once you have your form and release tuned, then if you want to try something like a biscuit, give it a whirl. 

I just think that would give you the best chance for success with the initial switch. It's just my opinion though! What do the rest of you think?


----------



## Wyoelkhunter (Jul 31, 2008)

I think that Jhart is right. I went to a WB because I could not get a centerest flipper to work with my constitution and my corner of mouth anchor. The WB holds the arrow a little higher above the hole. I can't get the accuracy out of the setup. It needs a flawess release. Seldom are my first few shots on target. Then I tighten up a little and get worse as I get a little tired. This might improve with more practice.

The wb is nice while hunting because there is no worry about about the arrow falling off the rest. Great for spot and stalk. Its durable too. My free flyte fell apart on a long elk hunt from contact with brush.

If someone could come up with a way to apply proper side pressure with a WB it could be a real winner for fingers. I don't think that the frame is stout enough to be threaded for a plunger. 

_ have my doubts about the current version. That first shot has to be good._


----------

